# How do you define "taste in classical music"?



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

So often people use the words "taste in classical music". What do these words mean? "His taste in classical music is .... " What does that mean? Does this have anything to do with what people like - their preferences?

Is there anything such as bad taste in classical music?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Taste=liking or interest in something. 

"Good/bad taste" is someone's opinion on someone else's liking or interest in something.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Rapide said:


> Does this have anything to do with what people like - their preferences?


Yes.

Most (probably all) musical genres inlude enough 'differentiation' for people to have preferences _within_ them. Classical music in its casual, wide definition encompasses more than 500 years of music.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Taste=liking or interest in something.
> 
> "Good/bad taste" is someone's opinion on someone else's liking or interest in something.


Unless it is Ligeti. That defines if you got good or bad taste.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Good taste in classical music is what _I_ have. Other people can only approach that pinnacle.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Good taste in classical music is what _I_ have. Other people can only approach that pinnacle.


Kudos. It's good to be honest.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been told I have a good taste, and it's always associated with someone hearing a new, rather lesser known work for the first time through me, and them liking the work immediately, i.e. a successful sharing. Normally, I don't think that would happen if I shared Tchaikovsky's 1st Piano Concerto with someone who knows it already. "Good taste" seems to be associated with good knowledge, and being able to connect with the person you are sharing the music with: "This is a great piece, I'm so glad you shared it with me. I think you have a great taste!" Something along that line has been told to me on several occasions.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

a specific liking to a certain style or form within an art. for example a taste in music, clothes, films, books.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I know what _good taste _ in CM is, and I want no part of it. I need total freedom, total flexibility, total objectivity.

_Good taste_ is what made Schwartzkopf not want to work with Glenn Gould. _Good taste_ seems to align itself with an elite traditionalism, which I abhor.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> I know what _good taste _ in CM is, and I want no part of it. I need total freedom, total flexibility, total objectivity.
> 
> _Good taste_ is what made Schwartzkopf not want to work with Glenn Gould. _Good taste_ seems to align itself with an elite traditionalism, which I abhor.


"Good taste" seems to align itself with any kind of elitism.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

To me it often seems to have something to do with the percieved 'depth' of the music. The more 'deep' music you listen to, the better your taste. You can listen to accessible, light and fluffy music too once in a while, you just have to do so with the clear awareness that you're listening to something light and fluffy.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Renaissance said:


> "Good taste" seems to align itself with any kind of elitism.


Those of us who are among the elite understand that one must separate the wheat from the chaff in all things. Those of us who are among the _ultra_ elite can recognize the chaff. Those of us among the ultra elite who subscribe to _noblesse oblige_ attempt to provide illumination to those less fortunate.

Thanksgiving is our Recognition Day.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Those of us who are among the elite understand that one must separate the wheat from the chaff in all things. Those of us who are among the _ultra_ elite can recognize the chaff. Those of us among the ultra elite who subscribe to _noblesse oblige_ attempt to provide illumination to those less fortunate.
> 
> Thanksgiving is our Recognition Day.


I certainly agree, I was just saying to Mr. Million that not only traditionalists are elitists. The same elitism, or maybe more is in modern music as well.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Renaissance said:


> I certainly agree, I was just saying to Mr. Million that not only traditionalists are elitists. The same elitism, or maybe more is in modern music as well.


Well, I think you are right in what you say... but you were not supposed to agree with my 'elite' post.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Renaissance said:


> I certainly agree, I was just saying to Mr. Million that not only traditionalists are elitists. The same elitism, or maybe more is in modern music as well.


Listen to scome Schnittke. You might not be anti-modern then.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Good taste comes from understanding and experience.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Listen to scome Schnittke. You might not be anti-modern then.


I've done that, already. He comes with a nice baroque tune, and after that, he murders it :lol:

I am not anti-modern, but I don't think that music can be modern or old. It's just music, only conventions are new or old. And modern conventions...leave me cold. I like music, but I can't consider everything music just because some guys want it. It is music what I feel as music, without other philosophies.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

When I read positive comments about a performer or composer who is among my favorites, I usually find myself nodding and saying, "That person has good taste." But I'm sure I'm alone in this!


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

bigshot said:


> Good taste comes from understanding and experience.


That is my own view on this topic. "Good taste" or informed taste, that is to say the listener can discern for himself based on his overall knowledge, experience and of coruse preference what engages him as a listener. So it is "good" in this sense and not simply swallowing any classical music that comes before him as automatically declaring the piece is fine.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

De gustibus non est disputandum .


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

How do you define “taste in gourmet food”?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A pupil of Saint-Saens was once arguing with the older composer about the merits of a new work. Finally, frustrated, he said, "Well, it's all a matter of taste,"

Saint-Saens replied, "Yes, good or bad."


----------

